# fire!



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 8, 2009)

has anyone been watching the news??

the fire has burnt out all of Marysville!!! AND the death toll has reached 50+ and we've been told is bound to get much higher!! this is wirse than ash wednsday!!:cry:


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 8, 2009)

bump anyone?? you can add updates too if you like!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.cfa.vic.gov.au/incidents/incident_summary.htm


http://www.cfa.vic.gov.au/incidents/images/news_image/state_overview_20090208_1300_web_21137.jpg


http://www.cfa.vic.gov.au/incidents/incident_updates.htm


----------



## hallie (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, its terrible.
Some friends of mine in Kinglake lost their houses but they made it out okay..
I`ve just donated to the fire relief fund, feel free to do the same you guys,
every little bit helps...:|


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 8, 2009)

Death toll up to 65!!!!





has anyone been affected by the fires?? (hopefully not)


----------



## m.punja (Feb 8, 2009)

The people in Kilmore have lost their chance to evacuate. Now they must fight.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 8, 2009)

m.punja said:


> The people in Kilmore have lost their chance to evacuate. Now they must fight.


 
OMG!! i feel so sorry for them. i was freaking out yesterday thinking that all the fires that were happening were going to trap us but luckily we has 2 or 3 exits still open but omg they could lose everything! good luck guys


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 8, 2009)

I was just about to make a thread.
It's so devastating
I know somebody who lost everything, they're family, property, livestock:cry:


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 8, 2009)

1 hour special on Seven news.
God it makes me really emotional just looking at the pictures and the people suffering from this:cry:


----------



## Sel (Feb 8, 2009)

Omg.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 8, 2009)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> 1 hour special on Seven news.
> God it makes me really emotional just looking at the pictures and the people suffering from this:cry:


 

i would watch it except all our stations are out except for channel 10 their special was on just then so i watched that and got the info from there. but you guys will have to keep me updated now as its finished


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, i had no idea. 65 people dead from a bushfire, that's just crazy.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 8, 2009)

Update:

65 people confirmed Dead surpassing the death toll of Ash Wednesday

8 people in critical condition with many more being treated for burns

640 Homes lost ( this is a minimum number), 550 of these are from the King Lake area

The town of Marysville in the Yarra Valley is gone. 

220 000 hectares have been lost to the Fires wrath thus far.

26 Fires burning, 12 of which are not contained

The Defense force is now involved helping to battle the fires

South Australia has sent personnel and Equipment

$10 million dollars has been allocated by the government

If you are needing help or require information as to loved ones
please call 1800 240 667

Further information is available on ABC radio 

Donations are being accepted by the Bendigo Bank and National Australia Bank - see their websites for further details

To aid further you can contact the Red Cross 1800 811 770

Blood donations also would be appreciated at this time to aid those injured by these fires. 



Is anyone affected or having to be evacuated who are requiring assistance with their reptiles ?


----------



## megrim (Feb 8, 2009)

We're still in the thck of it here, we have no television reception or mobile coverage, but the landlines and power are still on.

Dederang have also run out of time to evacuate.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 8, 2009)

this is all horrible news good luck to those who are so close


----------



## pythoness (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG. It too terrible for words. I hope everyone from here is ok, i'll be running down to the bank tomorrow to donate.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 8, 2009)

This is an absolute tragedy....my heart goes out to all involved.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 8, 2009)

They're calling it "Black Saturday" and it's worse than Ash Wednesday now.
The death toll is climbing
It's hard to believe that not long ago we were driving through Narbethong on the exact road that they were showing


----------



## MissJane (Feb 8, 2009)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> They're calling it "Black Saturday" and it's worse than Ash Wednesday now.
> The death toll is climbing
> It's hard to believe that not long ago we were driving through Narbethong on the exact road that they were showing



It's really hard to believe that not long ago at all my car ran out of petrol in Marysville (the Black Spur drives has long been one of my favourites - no more, I guess), and had to stop for the night in the hotel there. That such a beautiful town is gone, apart from the people who have lost their homes which is worse, it is just horrifying.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 8, 2009)

i LOVE the black spur it is well was georgous!! i cant beleive we drove through there to the next town about a month ago!! this 'black saturday' is such a massive tragety my heart goes out to all the victims and firecrew


----------



## Justdriftnby (Feb 8, 2009)

Alot of beautiful countryside has been lost and alot more will probally go too, My parents are in Toolangi and as of 10 mins ago they are sorounded by fire and cant get out, they have \been without power for 36 hours now and must stay and fight, If only we could get our hands on any person that has deliberatly lit any of these fires that have desimated so much. Why would someone feel that this is fun???


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 8, 2009)

Its devastating.. I really hope that the families of the 76 people that died all stay strong.
I wish I could go down and help in some way. 

Hope everybody in the area of these fires stay safe and to the people that have lost there homes can get shelter easily..

Good luck to them all!!


----------



## kakariki (Feb 8, 2009)

I urge all SA bods to check this thread! 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/fire-donation-adelaide-102938


----------



## Jewly (Feb 8, 2009)

The mongreals who started these fires need to be tied up in the middle of the main street and let the people rip them to shreds!! No amount of justice is ever going to make them pay for the devastation they have caused to so many.


----------



## Trouble (Feb 8, 2009)

:cry: 80 people now dead in these fires .... R.I.P.
700+ homes been distroyed. 
the mongreals that started this need to be punished in the highest order!! heartless is all they are! :evil:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of taking a few days off this week (if works allows me to) and see if the SES or anyone might like an extra pair of hands. There is too much for even the numbers they have out there already to cope with.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if Georges Creek is near ANY of the fires??? Please?? I have friends who recently moved down and we don't know if they are safe.


----------



## boxhead (Feb 9, 2009)

Jewly said:


> The mongreals who started these fires need to be tied up in the middle of the main street and let the people rip them to shreds!! No amount of justice is ever going to make them pay for the devastation they have caused to so many.


 I hope they catch the low life scum that started this . Just wish we still had the death penalty .the ones that started this have given up there right to live .IMO


----------



## Wild_Storm (Feb 9, 2009)

The Death Penalty is too good for any person who deliberately starts a fire in these conditions, or when someone loses their life due to their insane behaviour. They should be slowly burned... until they crisp... while still alive. But that is JMO!!!


----------



## tgirl73 (Feb 9, 2009)

These scumbuckets who get a kick out of lighting fires should be lit on fire.

Anyone in Melbourne who is able to help those affected with putting up temporary housing for their pets please go to this website

http://blogs.abc.net.au/victoria/2009/02/offer-help---or.html

I have contacted the wildlife org myself to arrange collections tins for my place of work.. anyone here that can do the same please contact mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have just read the death toll is now 84  i was watching the videos on the internet and it was so sad to see all the cars that would have contained people trying to escape lined up on the road, overcome by the flames. my heart goes out to the families and loved ones of the people claimed by the fire.

Have they found the cause of these fires? arson?


----------



## Ships (Feb 9, 2009)

you can pretty much bet that it was arson. Its about time they treated it as murder and applied multiple life sentances to any proven respocible.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2009)

this is a very sad moment as the death toll keeps rising now 108 people
to those who are effected my heart goes out to you all.
Im lost for words, this is absolutly horror.
arsonist should be removed from our planet


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 9, 2009)

108 now. Black Saturday is now the worst natural disaster in Australia.
http://www.theage.com.au/national/deaths-climb-to-96-with-more-to-come-20090208-810r.html?page=2
http://www.theage.com.au/national/newsreader-naylor-dies-with-wife-20090208-810t.html?page=2
http://www.theage.com.au/national/s...of-of-life-or-death-20090208-8112.html?page=2
http://www.theage.com.au/national/h...to-run-for-his-life-20090208-810w.html?page=2


----------



## wicca4life7 (Feb 9, 2009)

its so sad my mum lives in Lancefield and if the wind changes we will be in trouble. 

its a nightmare to think like my mum and i were in the middle of the boxing day fires a few years ago and they came to our back fence. 

my heart goes out to the people already effected..


----------



## nurse_boy (Feb 9, 2009)

I have just made it home from work in the alpine area in Vic, and the smoke is thick. The death toll is up to 108. I knew two of the people that have been claimed by these fires. It is just dumbfounding. This is just a nightmare. The fires have been coming close to me at Myrtleford all night and the smoke makes visibility low and your throat and eyes heart. Thankfully the smoke is not as thick in Bright at the moment, but it seems to be getting thicker by the moment as the winds are pushing them through. The fire travelled approximately 30kms over night.
Thank fully the cool change has come through, its not much relief, but every little bit helps!!!


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 9, 2009)

just seen the news this morning and VIC police are setting up a unit to investorgate the causes of the fire's

also small spot fires have started near lil snowy creek.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned on any of these theads yet but just to grasp the severity a little more. The Alfred Hospital in Melbourne has been run dry of Morphine. People with burns to less then %30 of their body are being made to go to different hospitals across the state and one of our big events, The Southern 80's ski race was canceled after all the paramedics were taken to be of help elsewhere. No doubt other emergency services that were on stand by at the event were also needed elsewhere.


----------



## megrim (Feb 9, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Have they found the cause of these fires? arson?



I can confirm the ongoing Beechworth fire was started by natural(ish) means. The poor woman who's property the power lines fell on had to watch while it burned down her hourse and spread off into the hills. 

For those who have friends or family up here - 

All towns south of the Great Alpine Road are safe for the moment.
Property losses confirmed in Mudgegonga, Stanley, Beechworth, Happy Valley, Hurdle Flats.
The main fire front has reached the Eskdale spur and embers and spot fires are currently affecting Eskdale and the Omeo highway.
Yackandandah is also still on high alert as the back of the fire front moves north-west.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 9, 2009)

the fire in marysvile/kinglake i understand was started at a lumber yard of some sort, some sort of factory. I also understand a CFA volunteer was caught in the wallan area lighting fires and also know someone was caught lighting fires, released and then caught a second time lighting fires, not sure if both these arsonists are the same people or not.


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Feb 9, 2009)

this is just devastating.,. i have family up that way that have lost everything and yet im over here and cannot do a single thing...

To those that can help out somehow i plead you to help! The community up there is going to be torn to bits they are so close and everyone is family sort of thing one persons life is a tragedy let alone the 100+ that have died and in such severe conditions...


----------



## indicus (Feb 9, 2009)

Ten million!!!; what's that get you these days?
Understandably we only hear what we see on the news...
What an insult; come on...very sad indeed.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 9, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if the death toll hits over 200. I can't believe some of the reports I've heard. Beechworth is in big trouble atm!


----------



## m.punja (Feb 9, 2009)

right now moose?


----------



## scorps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im just in shock


----------



## Kersten (Feb 9, 2009)

I've heard that the bugs are relighting fires and that someof the blazes from yesterday have gather steam again....does anyone know if Horsham is still threatened?


----------



## TANN-MANN (Feb 9, 2009)

m.punja said:


> The Alfred Hospital in Melbourne has been run dry of Morphine.



good news about this is its only a myth...they interviewed one of the Docs from Prince Alfred this morning, and quoted this as well as already reached capacity and were having to turn away burn victims...this is not the case, they still had plenty of morphine and were not at capacity, they were preparing for capacity and had a number of alternatives on standby.
was funny on the interview, channel 9's Today Show Lisa was doing the interview and said she had been told about the morphine, the Doc didn't seem too impressed with that and said it was nonsense and where did she hear that from??


----------



## m.punja (Feb 9, 2009)

well thats good news to hear. Even if they did i didn't expect it to last too long.


----------



## wombat (Feb 9, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I've heard that the bugs are relighting fires and that someof the blazes from yesterday have gather steam again....does anyone know if Horsham is still threatened?



The last I heard that Horsham is safe. The fire started on a power pole at Vectis west of Horsham. According to the pictures in our local paper, the fire burnt to the western fringe of Horsham and basically burned around the southern side (through Haven) and part way up the eastern side of Horsham in a horse shoe pattern.

Eight houses were lost, numerous sheds, the golf club house and a fire tanker from Dimboola (crew OK). No live have been lost.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 9, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> Can anyone tell me if Georges Creek is near ANY of the fires??? Please?? I have friends who recently moved down and we don't know if they are safe.


If you go to ten news melbourne and go to main story there is a bit that says "where fires are burning now", hope this helps


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 9, 2009)

Update: death toll now well into hundreds... expected to reach around the 170 mark.... Those poor people. RIP...


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 9, 2009)

toll now is at 128 and still expected to rise  this is a nightmare .....does anyone know if any aps members are in the danger zones and if so did they survive?


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, at last count they had 126 dead, but when forensics get in they're more than likely going to be looking at closetr to 200.

And for those in Melbourne area (even suburban areas) check out here

http://www.cfa.vic.gov.au/incidents/incident_summary.htm

This shows the CFA logged fires and what stage they're at, and just refresh the page and it will update. Mostly notifying of small fires, but also keeping track of larger fires and the major alerts when they're getting out of control.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 9, 2009)

On the front page of The Age on-line there's alot of info on death tolls and where the fires are worst
www.theage.com.au
130 now


----------



## funcouple (Feb 9, 2009)

Authorities are being warned to expect a toll of 230_, the death toll is 130 at the moment this is the worse thing to happen because of spme morons who like lighting fire to get off. _


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 9, 2009)

SES crews have now been called in to assist the police in searching for bodies in the Flowerdale and kinglake areas. I hope they dont find anymore .


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 9, 2009)

Wildlife Rescue Information

In fire-affected areas, surviving wildlife will be disoriented, smoke-affected, hungry and severely dehydrated. Many animals will likely to be suffering burns to some degree. 

Wildlife may also be displaced by fires and wander into populated areas. Residents can place containers or water above ground in a safe and shady area to assist stressed wildlife in fire-affected areas

Following any bushfire, DSE will undertake assessments, monitor wildlife recovery and assist in restoration of their habitats.

Wildlife rescue teams are on stand-by to assist in fire-affected areas to treat wildlife. Individuals encountering sick, injured or orphaned wildlife should call either of the following numbers. Experienced operators can offer advice and arrange assistance. 

0417 380 687 
13 000 WILDLIFE or 13 000 94 535

More information can be found at:

Help for Wildlife 
Wildlife Victoria 
BADGAR Emergency Wildlife Rescue 

Information for Wildlife Rescue Volunteers

DSE and CFA in conjunction with volunteer wildlife rescue groups and carers have developed a set of protocols for working together at fires to ensure that both wildlife rescuers remain safe during recovery operations and have access to fire grounds as soon as practicably possible to assist injured wildlife.

Wildlife rescue groups and volunteers should ensure that they are familiar with these protocols, have the appropriate training and safety gear when attending all fires areas and have contacted DSE or CFA before entering any fire area. 





Back to fire recovery information


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going in to give blood. Many people will be needing it and there is a shortage of it as it is. I encourage anyone else who can to do it as well!


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 9, 2009)

I just hope they get the lowlifes who did all this......................... I am usually fairly neutral on judging others, but THIS is callous and reprehensible...... they deserve to have their hands burned, lets see how they get on with horrific burns injuries, let them get a taste of the indescribable suffering they have caused others.

It is being said tht some of the areas are being classified as crime scenes, and that's exactly what they are. The criminals that did this deserve everything they get, and MUCH more.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 9, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> I'm going in to give blood. Many people will be needing it and there is a shortage of it as it is. I encourage anyone else who can to do it as well!




They are recommending that you pre-book an appointment (especially here in Victoria) if you are wishing to donate blood. I just thought I'd add that in case people got stuck in some massive queues. They are going to run desperately short.

I've also heard it reported that some of the hospitals around the place have run out of things like Morphine due to the demand. It's quite unbelievable whats going on down here!


----------



## Sel (Feb 9, 2009)

This sentence almost made me cry..



> His daughter told of another resident who "went to put his kids in the car, put them in, turned around to go grab something from the house, then his car was on fire with his kids in it, and they burnt".



Hope everyone is safe.
I used to go through Lancefield all the time on my way to Melbourne..very scary


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 9, 2009)

MzSel said:


> This sentence almost made me cry..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently he went back inside to get his other kid, 2 down, 1 left, very very sad. The poor bugger will hold himself responsible for their horrible painful deaths.


----------



## Sel (Feb 9, 2009)

Omg that poor man 

Its amazing how fast it happens


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 9, 2009)

Mr rudd was DEAD right................... MASS MURDER


----------



## miley_take (Feb 9, 2009)

This is just incredlible. I never thought I would see something like this. My heart goes out to everyone affected, and you're all in my prayers. And to those arsonists re-lighing after the fire-fighters moved on...there are no words


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 9, 2009)

130+ dead 750+ homes gone.. Where is the justice In this.. Common God.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 9, 2009)

arsonists.. Should be charged with Murder For every single person that has died. .. Now its time for the government to step it up a notch and make the people pay for what they have done. My Love And Support Goes out to all those affected.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 9, 2009)

i have heard mr rudd is going to make special circumstance when having the fire bugs charged so they'll be charged as murderers or mass murderers. it's probably better for them, i'd hate to be identified as one of them and left out in the open, prison is probably the safest alternative. i wonder if any of the fire bugs lost family, friends or property?


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Feb 9, 2009)

The people responsible should be locked up and should never see the light of day. They should be shown no mercy, just as their victims were shown none. They are calling this the worst "natural" disaster, but how can it be natural if they were deliberately lit? As for relighting fires? Its truly unbelievable what these people will stoop to. Its gone beyond pyromania and descended into sadism and murder.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 9, 2009)

Exactly, where is this God you speak of? Did he cause this? Dont give me **** that its some crap lesson for us.
Watching it on the news atm, I remember the other day they expected the death toll to rise to 40... I wish it stayed at that, 0 would be better, but 40 is better than the 130 counted so far


----------



## fatfrog (Feb 9, 2009)

Lets not make this about god we had a religious thread for that.
This is very sad but when you here about kids burning in a car it makes you realize how bad there deaths are not just the fact that 130+ have diedconvict these killers let them be seen as what they are the biggest murders in aussie history:evil:


----------



## ogg666 (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't begin to imagine the pain and sorrow felt by the families of these victims......such a tragedy
We can only hope the people responsible for this dark time are caught and held accountable for their actions(No punishment would ever be tough enough IMO)


----------



## Wild_Storm (Feb 9, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> If you go to ten news melbourne and go to main story there is a bit that says "where fires are burning now", hope this helps


 
Thank you sarah_m. I rang another friend today and they had spoke to them last week. So I rang them this morning. They are being covered in Ash, and smoke. They have a newborn baby and have to be prepared 'just in case'... It is TERRIBLE!!! 

The nearest fire from my friends is less than FIFTY kms!!!! It is not a 'natural' disaster, and those mongrels deserve to pay.

My ex-father-in-law's family are from outside of Horsham, so I feel for them too.


----------



## Sel (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, this story is too scary..have a read

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25026912-2702,00.html


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 9, 2009)

Hopefully the cooler temps this week will help bring things under control soon, though apparently they are struggeling with high winds up at Beechworth.
It is so hard to believe


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 9, 2009)

over 134 now and still climbing..... now have fire near 10 km from me but not worried.... herd shocking stories of how my boss couldn't get into a town untill 11 pm... they were called out as they were the only vehicle available around 7 to assist a family trapped in there house... all the roads were blocked by fallen trees... for the life of me i cant remember the towns name but it's out past churchill and down to lakes...

good on rudd to for being here so fast.... be a record for any PM.... and lets hope they get the mongrels that started this.... don't even think they will make it to court if they are found... hopefully rudd aint lik howard and give them new identities for protection


----------



## lizardking92 (Feb 9, 2009)

death toll sadly now is 139


----------



## Dukz13 (Feb 9, 2009)

My heart goes out to every1 that has lost everything in these fires

RIP to all the people, pets and wildlife....


----------



## Dukz13 (Feb 9, 2009)

139 wow :-(


----------



## fraser888 (Feb 9, 2009)

Its just terrible..........


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 9, 2009)

The image that has touched me the most, I think, is the sight of Mr Rudd talking to people affected by these fires, and he actually TOUCHES them.................. every person I see him with, he is touching them on the shoulder or arm, and others, he hugs, including a couple of people as one time, one of whom was drawn up against his chest. His support for people affected, and his compassion for the tragedy of the situation really seems to show through. It's as if he is trying to reach out to each and every one of them.

It is heartening to see a PM can allow himself to be human!! 

139...... that's unforgivable....................as I said once before, not sure if it was this thread, the lowlifes who did this deserve everything that happens to them once they are caught - and I pray that they are........ and QUICK!


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought id add it in here, but Coles will be donating all (or a lot of dont quote me!) proceeds to the Vic Fires on Friday so if you can't help out with blood or donations you can still help by doing your shopping on friday - waiting in the que might be a pain in the bum but it'll be worth it!!


----------



## Pratta25 (Feb 10, 2009)

i heard the tolls hit over 108 now is it tru?


----------



## cockney red (Feb 10, 2009)

170


----------



## m.punja (Feb 10, 2009)

places still under threat I just heard yackandandah have been suggested to evac or prepare to fight and also heard alexandra (the refuge for the homless from kinglake and marysvile) is now also under threat.


----------



## coastal_22 (Feb 10, 2009)

*fires*

I live in Healesville near Mt Riddel, we evacuated last night and to look at the mountains off Maroondah Hwy going towards Coldstream was amazing! you could not imagine how many fires there actually were in that one mountain range, in some parts of Healesville we have heavy ember attacks. some of my mates and there familys houses are completely gone. 25 emergency vehicles were escorted by police up that way today, we got fires all around us like Toolangi, Mt Riddel, Chum Creek, Warburton, Kinglake, Yarra Glen and Marysville. Last i heard 173 dead, and HEAPS more to come i reckon. one of the major problems around here is that there just isnt enough CFA members compared to the amounts of fires. so they focus on the main fires like Kinglake and every were else has no one to defend. But i give a shout out to all the members of CFA and volunteers helping out, there doing a fantastic job. i went down to the relief centre to help out but they already had too many volunteers!


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 10, 2009)

173 dead what a tragedy.

Did anyone see the guy who escaped with his baby python?


----------



## m.punja (Feb 10, 2009)

I was going to try to go to a releif centre but was told not to bother, I might still have a crack yet


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2009)

Whatcha doing there Punja?


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 10, 2009)

It is so so sad :cry: how many possums, roos, reptiles, koalas and more, would have died in that. They certainly would not have escaped unless they found holes underground or in water. I wish I lived closer so I could help with the animals. Somehow don't think they'd waste energy sending them around the country.

I have sent a donation but just can't help but feel that it isn't enough.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2009)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/749137/bushfire-death-toll-climbs-to-166

Not surprising, just frightening!


----------



## monix (Feb 10, 2009)

some were lit by evil lil ($*^$... but some were lightning strikes.. some even from cigerettes thrown carelessly from car windows.
seems the natural part is the extreme conditions that made it 4 times worse than it has in the past. ie. not enough back burning, record drought etc.. so many factors in play.. i dont think people can just blame a couple people for it all. 

not sayin we go lenient on the firebugs, i cant stand to share the same oxigen either. stick em all on a remote island., they have no place in our society. never understood why they did that to refugees... when there are so many evil people here that deserved it.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 10, 2009)

I was just going to see if i could help at all moose


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh....I've left my name as a volunteer. Said they'd get back to me. I presume it'll be to try and help clean some of these places up??? I dunno.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 10, 2009)

*Oh*

Oh dear, the fire's behind my Nan's place in Gembrook near the Pack Trk, they are now on Alert.
We're the next town away from them, Cockatoo and it's slowly coming our way:?
We're packed and ready to go, so is i_LoVe_AnImAlS family too.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 10, 2009)

good luck this long into it and the fires are still threatening to kill more people and do even more destruction, how could anyone have ever guessed it would ever be this bad


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 10, 2009)

natural... some where... most would've been careless smokers and the 2 at churchill were deliberate and they have suspects on the line and i've heard that they even had some1 in custody on sun and mon. still seeing the face of my boss when he told us about the house in jeredine they couldn't get to till 3 hrs later... and the people walking out of the smoke and darkness when they finally got through to the town... it's enough to make you feel the real truth about this disaster.
it's like listening to war stories from veterans....

just so people know... to offer support it isnt to fight the fires or anything like that, it's the clean up and help in the destroyed communities.... and no site see'rs would be appreciated by the services trying to and still working on the front and in the affected zones..

if your wanting to help then donations of money, food then clothes is going to be well appreciated and in the future any SES or CFA and all other emergency services, the best any 1 can do for them is offer donations when they do donation drives or call around for funds, wich will help with equipment and recources

it's not a matter of how many that would've made a differance.... ( it could have) it's more that the rules and OHS that state they cant fight a bush fire in the bush... they have to wait until the fire reaches the road then climb the trees before they can really act or a direct threat to property or life, it's those laws goin into review along with many more, those are in place after the loss of so many fire fighters in Ash Wednesday.... now this fire has been the worse since Black Friday and Ash Wednesday... all that can be done is help any way possible..

lets just hope the fires still goin don't claim anymore lives.. and lets hope this don't happen again this year.. or anytime soon

heart goes out to all affected and all services and volunteers and those that helped others when they needed help as well deserve high recognition from all


----------



## Wild_Storm (Feb 10, 2009)

I weep for the families of the people and the animals that have died. I feel for the people that have lost everything. I rang my ex-father-in-law this morning & he rang back tonight to tell me his family were all well at this point, but his cousin is in the Fire department... I pray his cousin stays safe. I rang my friends and they are within 50 kms of a fire... I pray they are safe.

In Far Nth Qld where I can't do anything because of Flooding, I feel so helpless... All I can do is pray & hope there is no more deaths. I admire all the volunteers, my heart goes out for all affected. Floods damaged your house and goods... Fire takes it ALL.

Is there ANYTHING we CAN do up here??


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 10, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> I weep for the families of the people and the animals that have died. I feel for the people that have lost everything. I rang my ex-father-in-law this morning & he rang back tonight to tell me his family were all well at this point, but his cousin is in the Fire department... I pray his cousin stays safe. I rang my friends and they are within 50 kms of a fire... I pray they are safe.
> 
> In Far Nth Qld where I can't do anything because of Flooding, I feel so helpless... All I can do is pray & hope there is no more deaths. I admire all the volunteers, my heart goes out for all affected. Floods damaged your house and goods... Fire takes it ALL.
> 
> Is there ANYTHING we CAN do up here??


 
fact is we have coped it bad, we now are aware of where it is so we may still loose homes but so long as the wind stay's how it is there won't be any surprises... truth is.... we aren't out of the woods yet... nor is northern australia or NSW. Vic is the worst effected so far but the flooded norht is still in middle of Cyclone season like we are in the middle of fire season... anything can still happen and if the north gets hit by a large cyclone then they will be like us down here, except with water as the ground is soaked and there is nowhere for water to flow now..... so we all have to be prepared for the worst everywhere untill it does or doesn't come.....

wild storm, money donations is the best help that can be offered at this time from any1 that can spare some change or more... but the north needs to stay safe as well...

the best thing about australia i feel (other than the herp diversity), we all seem to pull together and set aside differences when there are disasters like this and cyclones and other national disasters and help each other out any way we can. 'well most of us anyway'


----------



## coastal_22 (Feb 11, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> now this fire has been the worse since Black Friday and Ash Wednesday...


There now saying this is worse than Ash Wednesday, its deffinately deadlier! heres what i can find on a quick search on the statistics..........
Ash Wednesday: 

*Fatalities *47
*Injuries *2676
*Buildings *3,000+


Victorian Fires (so far): 

*Fatalities *181+
*Injuries *500+, 100+ in hospital
*Buildings *1,033+

If the wind changes i reckon those statistics for the fires now are just going to go through the roof!


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 11, 2009)

ash wednesday was a larger area, but didn't move as fast so the warnings were heard... thats what i've been told anyways, wasn't born then


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 12, 2009)

I spent five days up in Kinglake, I got to Melbourne a few hours ago. We all survived and had one of the last houses standing. I haven't seen a television for over a week and have just heard what we could on the radio, I'm really not sure what the story has been like through the eyes of the media, but we all know it was an horrific event.

The family's shop burned to the ground, along with the chickens and semi-feral cats (the fires weren't entirely bad!). Noel and Nan's property burned completely out, apart from the house which was saved by the chopper. We were all pretty thrilled to hear about the water bombing!

The scene was one of the most amazing things I've ever lived through; the fire was all around us, there were frequent explosions all around us for a few hours while the front was moving through - gas tanks exploding, cars crashing and exploding, and there were fatalaties all around the area. The hours before the front came through were incredible too, although they seem like a distant memory after what followed. It was a very hot day, and it looked like a large rain cloud was coming in, we looked out the window and realised it wasn't a cloud. The power had gone out, as had the phone, and we had trouble getting information. Everyone in the area was told that the fires were a long way away and were contained. We watched the smoke for a while, then it obviously got going right near us. Very quickly the whole area was covered in smoke, the sun turned vivid red and the land was a strange, eerie colour. Moments later it was pitch black dark outside, at about 4pm on what had been a completely clear day; this was a very scarey moment. We stayed to defend the house, but unfortunately many people in the area panicked and attempted to flee too late. Before the fire had even arrived people were dying on the roads.

Over the following days the mood has gradually lifted though. I was so impressed by the spirit of some of the people. I saw two little girls recognise each other while we were waiting for food supplies in what was left of the Kinglake township, they were happy to see each other and started talking with big smiles on their faces. One said her house had burned down, the other said hers had too. They kept chatting away with big smiles. People whose houses had burned to the ground often had good senses of humour too; there were people who had escaped with the 'valuables' they'd managed to grab. In one case this was some expensive crystal. They'd managed to get their hands on some cheap grog and were merrily drinking it from the fine crystal, sitting in the ash where their home once was, and having a great time! The scenes like that really lifted my sprits after driving through all the devastation. Of course, there were also many people in tears, people with horrible injuries, and people just in shock. You learn so much in an experience like this. About people, about yourself, about priorities and values, you identify or confirm what is really important to you. As horrible an experience as it was, I've come out of it a better person, which is one of the positives.

The loss of the shop is a financial and psychological blow to the family, but we are so happy and fortunate to have all of us still alive, and we even have the family home. Going through this has brought us all closer together than ever, and there's a wonderful, warm feeling between us all.

We are even fortunate enough to have been able to keep the rodent colonies! It was so strange to think that only a few months ago I had been standing in the snow, watching the rodent building and being impressed that they were continuing on with their breeding and playing, completely unconcerned by the cold which apparently didn't bother them. They continued playing etc through the fire too, unaware of the potential danger. Why do I think about the rats so much? Probably because while doing it I'm not thinking about all the dead people.

Thank you to everyone who has given support to the people involved, including all of the communication and well wishes, which are often as important as the food and basic supplies. Thank you to everyone who has contacted me personally and wished me well through it all; it really does help to know there are people who care.

Finally, an apology to the people I was supposed to see over the last few days! To those with rat orders, the cull was done shortly before the power went out and I had to bury them. I would have let you know sooner but it wasn't possible to call. We still have plenty of live rats and frozen stock in a Melbourne freezer (from before the fire) and your orders can be filled by the end of the week if necessary - if you're in a hurry give me a call or SMS and I'll look after you.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 12, 2009)

Sdaji I honestly don't know what to say. I'm so sorry you & your family had to go through that & although I don't know you i'm so glad your all ok.


----------



## phatt01 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ships said:


> you can pretty much bet that it was arson. Its about time they treated it as murder and applied multiple life sentances to any proven respocible.


They bought in new laws a couple of yrs ago, and any death related to an arson caharge is now murder, with a sentance of 25 years for each death


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 12, 2009)

phatt01 said:


> They bought in new laws a couple of yrs ago, and any death related to an arson caharge is now murder, with a sentance of 25 years for each death



Yeah but sadly they never get charged :evil:


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 12, 2009)

Been watching slide shows and news reports on news websites and YouTube. It's just insane what has been happening with the fires. It would just be devastating for everyone down there having to live that.

I just seen this video saying how the fire is a good thing and that other countries hate Australia and stuff,  lol. 
The level of ignorance sometimes is just pathetic. 
For obvious reasons I wont link it. No use giving them their views and letting them get a rise out of people (so people who do go out of their way to search it please keep it to yourself).

But on the brighter side it's uplifting to see how much support is going to the people in Victoria.

The people on the metal forum I frequent are in the middle of organising a benefit gig in Brisbane for the fire victims. I will post details of it once it has been fully organised.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/02/12/2489493.htm

Two suspects have been taken in. No charges have been laid.


----------



## Drazzy (Feb 12, 2009)

My family minus me reside in Mansfield which is 5 km from the fire(s) and about 20k from the main fire, It is a little insulting that people think fire is a good thing.. maybe labeled as a natural occurrence in Australia as many of our native flora is adapted to fire season.

Anyways, it is a little questionable on the topic of natural occurrence since a lot of the fires in Victoria are man made..

Yesterday there was an accidental fire lit by someone operating power tools outside of Mansfield on rifle butts road and is currently contained as a grass fire.

Also there are purposely lit fires between Benalla and Shepparton, I hope the locals catch the person before the state authorities.

According to some of the locals I have been chatting to via phone the insurance companies are going to payout but several insurance companies are going to stipulate that fire is a natural occurrence in Victoria so if you rebuild in a 'fire zone' your home and content will not be covered against fire.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds like you have had another run of bad and goodluck again Sdaji. Your family were lucky you were their to help save their lives and the home.
Goodluck in the future.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 12, 2009)

181+ deaths still..................packed still....................see smoke still


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 12, 2009)

phatt01 said:


> They bought in new laws a couple of yrs ago, and any death related to an arson caharge is now murder, with a sentance of 25 years for each death



Down here life is life....'term of your natural life'....it was changed when the truth in sentencing provisions were put into place in the late 80s- early 90s


----------



## Chappy (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been deeply touched by these severe fires as a mate i grew up with who moved to Kinglake 2 years ago was nearly killed fleeing the fires when he tried to save his house and it got to intense. He rode off on his motorbike and a falling burning tree knocked him off his bike and the fire was fast approaching when a CFA truck drove past and pulled him in and within 2 minutes the area they just left was flattened by a 50ft wall of fire. He is in the Alfred hospital as we speak with 2nd Degree burns to 60% of his body as the tree set his clothes alight and he is expected to live. I can hardly watch the news without feeling tears well up and my heart goes out to all who have lost loved ones and all their possesions etc. A truly devastating time and will be never forgotten. 

Some of these photos show the Awesome force these Fires possesed.


----------



## Chappy (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 12, 2009)

its sad when channel 9 uses the suffering of others for ratings


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

i appreciate how they are doing such gr8 and up-to date coverage....i feel gr8 sorry whenever i hear about it and burning fury when they say they were deliberately lit...... 

was alaways told not to lite fires as you don't know what will happen or who is there.... what if there were some herpers deep in the scrub??? there would've been no hope for them... i was goin to go to the forrest of and near kinglake that weekend or the next few to come.... glad i didn't now so i can only send out my apologies to those who are suffering, and the tossa when they're caught should be draged into the towns burnt down so the locals can do as they will!!!... if any1 tells me one day they did it they will be farked up real fast and wont see a cop first... just the locals....
that way our tax dollars wont give them or him comfort of still being alive...


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG those photos are scary they almost look photoshopped good luck with your mate Chappy hope all goes well!!

more firefighters have just been called to gembrook (the town next to ours) luckily its on the otherside of that town but they've been called as the fire has just hit grassland i think out of the state park!!!  so we will be watching closely


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 13, 2009)

I see they have arrested a man for arson regarding the Churchill fire, but wait....... he is also up for a charge of child pornography... Sounds like a real nice guy......


----------



## Drazzy (Feb 13, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> I see they have arrested a man for arson regarding the Churchill fire, but wait....... he is also up for a charge of child pornography... Sounds like a real nice guy......



Bet he will get a 'special' treatment from the innmates in Jail then.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone near baxter? I work there, we've got little fire bugs running around, lit two fires in two days.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 13, 2009)

Drazzy said:


> Bet he will get a 'special' treatment from the innmates in Jail then.



Yeah on 774 ABC AM they said that but apparently he can't go to court because he's to "fragile".
What about the families of the people who were killed!!!:evil:


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG. I could not imagine the horror of trying to fight this monster.


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 13, 2009)

This is so horrible , i had tears in my eyes and i went all numb watching today tonight. : ' (

Stay safe.
x


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well Today Me and a couple of friends arranged a mufti day.. A school with 200 student managed to raise $ 907.45 all going to the red cross appeal to help these people Its Just a time where Australia needs to unite and help everyone . At this time id like to thank everybody who has donated Its nice to see theres caring people out there


----------



## Kyro (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats a great effort for such a small school, well done My kids had a mufti day at school yesterday for the red cross appeal, not sure what was raised yet but every bit helps.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeh I was expecting $300 max. But everyone dug deep and we made triple that.  Like i say EVERY CENT HELPS


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 14, 2009)

how's that aye, a peodofile fire bug... to fragile to go to court.... then send him to the community of jeeralang and churchill..... then we'll see how fragile the toss is.... knew as soon as they got him he would be protected and put under high security..... HANG THE PEICE OF *****... rope him between 2 horses or 4 and pull him apart.... who cares about him. they have him so kill the loser.... sure some1 will get a clear shot as he walks out of the courts..... a mass murderer, arsonist, and now peodophile!!! why protect him from the public, did he co-operate once he was found or something.... bloody once again the laws serving in favour of the scum in this country.... if i knew he was in the morewell courthouse fri arv ( i knew about if he was getting charged he'd be goin) i woulda gone to see his face (sure many others would've as well) oh well, Monday- melb magistrates... lets see the turn out


----------



## LauraM (Feb 14, 2009)

Think of the humans that have lost there homes their works their family or there own lives.. think of the animals millions that have died over 220 000 hectares lost?? cant be serious... i have no idea how somebody could hostely do this... they should spend there rest of their lives in jail or get killed the way they killed other people its gone past the point were they have a chance to live a free life again..... Mum crys almost every single night when the news is on its hard to grasp how much the people and animals have lost.... Goodluck to everyone and everything in the future with any disaster..
The amount of people donating and helping shows that their are more good people then bad in the world.. but the people that do bad things stand out against the rest of us and the news enjoys casting bad news upon us hardly ever having good storys that brighten our day..


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 14, 2009)

i dont want my tax dollars keeping him alive...... give him the pain, agony, missery, and the anger of wats beinn done to him as he is frail and can't cope... mite be an eye opener to how those sufering feel. also he wont do it again if he's dead!!!!... guess he will go with the insanity plea and a voice told him to do it seeing as he cant handle punishment for his actions!???


----------



## LauraM (Feb 14, 2009)

stick him in a room and light fires around the edges so it surrounds them.. like the bastards did to the towns.. screw humanely putting him down or keeping him alive... whats people do to other people shoukd be done to them.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 14, 2009)

Whats the death toll at now? Hopefully it hasn't risen. Havn't seen the news in a while and cant find anything up to date on google
Wish they were right when they predicted 40


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 15, 2009)

dantheman said:


> whats the death toll at now? Hopefully it hasn't risen. Havn't seen the news in a while and cant find anything up to date on google
> wish they were right when they predicted 40



181


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 15, 2009)

sdaji gots pwnd 

but on a high not just saw a news report saying the fireies think it may be all over next week


----------



## Sel (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure which post to ask this in, but i have some winter clothes ,womans and kids...does anyone know if there are any drop offs around the central coast for these clothes to get to Victoria?


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 15, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> i dont want my tax dollars keeping him alive...... give him the pain, agony, missery, and the anger of wats beinn done to him as he is frail and can't cope... mite be an eye opener to how those sufering feel. also he wont do it again if he's dead!!!!... guess he will go with the insanity plea and a voice told him to do it seeing as he cant handle punishment for his actions!???



The bloke has been charged, not convicted. Not guilty at this point in time. Like it or not, that's probably the most basic tenet of our justice system.
I do hope that you'll post a video of yourself outside the courthouse, screaming into the wind after the court appearance tomorrow? I'm guessing you won't. Sit back and watch it on TV.
But.... that will never be immediately gratifying to the stupid, the thick, the perpetually underachievingly dense murk the rest of us have to have to swim along the river of life with...


----------



## Jewly (Feb 15, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> I guess your post was swallowed up by all the Sdaji-bashing.


 
Which was totally well deserved!!

IF they find that guy guilty of setting the fire that killed 20 odd people, then I would happily watch on, as he's locked in his home and then have it set alight. Let him sit there and realise that there's no chance of him getting out then he might understand just a small fraction of what he's caused others.

Althouhh, he's not had to sit by and watch his children burn to death like so many others have. I have no sympathy for him what-so-ever!!!


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> How you haven't been suspended for that comment is beyond me. I guess your post was swallowed up by all the Sdaji-bashing.
> 
> The bloke has been charged, not convicted. Not guilty at this point in time. Like it or not, that's probably the most basic tenet of our justice system.
> I do hope that you'll post a video of yourself outside the courthouse, screaming into the wind after the court appearance tomorrow? I'm guessing you won't. Sit back and watch it on TV.
> But.... that will never be immediately gratifying to the stupid, the thick, the perpetually underachievingly dense murk the rest of us have to have to swim along the river of life with...


 

lol :lol: yeah, got me too!!! and believe me would if i could but some people work during the week... lets just hope it was him , that he is guilty and all this crap aint a waste of time for police, the courts and tax payers dollars....


----------



## FAY (Feb 15, 2009)

This thread has run it's course.....


----------

